

Do People Really Want To Make New Facebook Friends Around the World? - bonzhai
http://www.theworldchat.com/
Would anyone be open to make a new friend with someone in a different country on facebook even if you've never met them in real life?
======
TheBiv
I barely want to make FaceBook friendships with people that I meet on a daily
basis!

~~~
bonzhai
LOL, Facebook has turned random acquaintances into friends since 2003!

------
vrikhter
What problem is this solving?

